# X Book Cover Design - eBook & Print Book Cover Design



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Need a book cover design?
Check out our site xbookcoverdesign.com*

We design and illustrate eye-catching book covers for authors, writers, and self-publishers of all genres.




FOLLOW US ON INSTAGRAM @XBookCoverDesign
Facebook: X Book Cover Design
Twitter: https://twitter.com/xbookdesign
Email: [email protected]

_Edited to remove non-alphanumeric character from thread title. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca_


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, Joshua. Those are some nice covers you've got there. Welcome to KBoards.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

ShayneRutherford said:


> Hi, Joshua. Those are some nice covers you've got there. Welcome to KBoards.


Thanks! Glad to be on board


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Gorgeous work, Joshua! I'm bookmarking your page for future reference.


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

very nice! bookmarked.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

LJ said:


> very nice! bookmarked.


Thank you! I appreciate it 



Carol Davis said:


> Gorgeous work, Joshua! I'm bookmarking your page for future reference.


Looking forward to working with you, thanks!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Some nice stuff there, Josh.  Welcome!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Really great looking covers!  Bookmarked!


----------



## CharMarieAdles (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to kb! It's great to meet another artist!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work.  I really like Nasaria Sky.


----------



## MilaParker (Nov 23, 2014)

These are gorgeous!


----------



## CesarAnthony (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice looking cover. Will bookmark.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Some nice stuff there, Josh. Welcome!


Thanks a ton Rick!



vlmain said:


> Gorgeous designs. I'm bookmarking your site!
> 
> BTW, there is a typo in your _Lets Romance_ cover. You have _truely_ instead of truly.


This has been fixed thank you so much!



KateDanley said:


> Really great looking covers! Bookmarked!


Thank you Kate!



CharMarieAdles said:


> Welcome to kb! It's great to meet another artist!


Well thanks, glad to be here!



rjspears said:


> Great work. I really like Nasaria Sky.


Yeah i loved how that one came out too! Thx for the support



MilaParker said:


> These are gorgeous!


Thankyou!!!



CesarAnthony said:


> Very nice looking cover. Will bookmark.


Awesome glad you guys like the cover designs. Looking forward to working with you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joshua,

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, to include Internet searches such as "service name" + complaints or asking for member feedback on the service.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Joshua,
> 
> Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, to include Internet searches such as "service name" + complaints or asking for member feedback on the service.


Thanks you for the welcome, just added myself to the yellow pages! Have a good one


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Great covers!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Pauline Creeden said:


> Great covers!


Thanks I really appreciate it!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Some very nice work, Joshua.

I would suggest a few more pre-mades where the author name is in the best seller style (you know - BIG )  because there are indies who sell that well and will still buy pre-mades.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Christa Wick said:


> Some very nice work, Joshua.
> 
> I would suggest a few more pre-mades where the author name is in the best seller style (you know - BIG ) because there are indies who sell that well and will still buy pre-mades.


Thanks, alright for sure I definitely be taking that into consideration. Expanding my premade collection for indie authors will be good.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New cover design for The Hunt of The White Wolf


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Paul Kohler said:


> Nice work, Joshua. Bookmarking for later!


Thanks Paul! Look forward to possibly working with you in the future please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice work! I actually need to re-brand my two books which are part of a standalone series (different couples in each book, but same settings, town, friends, etc). Currently my covers look completely different. Definitely reaching out to you today - great special!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

delly_xo said:


> Nice work! I actually need to re-brand my two books which are part of a standalone series (different couples in each book, but same settings, town, friends, etc). Currently my covers look completely different. Definitely reaching out to you today - great special!


Thank you so much! Sounds great email me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Josh - just wondering if you have any work out there where the authors have published the books? I searched through some of the titles in your portfolio, but I couldn't find any. It would be great to see what's already out in the marketplace. Thanks!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade cover designs now added to JoshuaJadon.com daily 
Please email [email protected] if you have any questions about print or ebook cover design.

Recent Cover Designs


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW Premade eBook Cover Designs at JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW Premade eBook cover designs available at JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

delly_xo said:


> Hi Josh - just wondering if you have any work out there where the authors have published the books? I searched through some of the titles in your portfolio, but I couldn't find any. It would be great to see what's already out in the marketplace. Thanks!


Hey sorry I missed this post somehow. Here is a recent cover I designed for a amazon kindle ebook.
http://www.amazon.com/Prodigal-Rektok-Ross/dp/0988256819


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Latest premade ebook cover designs by JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

What amazing work! I'll be bookmarking for the future.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

ccruz said:


> What amazing work! I'll be bookmarking for the future.


Thank you I appreciate it! If you have any questions let me know.

Best Wishes
Josh


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade eBook cover design now available at JoshuaJadon.com! #bookcoverdesign #coverart #ebookcover #bookcover #bookdesign #coverdesign #selfpublish #selfpublisher #authors #ebook #cover #design


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW Premade eBook cover design now available at JoshuaJadon.com, increase your sales with a stunning design! #coverart #bookcoverdesign #bookcover #ebookcover #ebook #cover #design



_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade cover design added to JoshuaJadon.com!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Cover design by JoshuaJadon.com for book Solo Elite by author Joshua Dobbs - Upcoming Amazon Kindle release March 26th bit.ly/SoloElite


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New fantasy premade book cover design available!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade book cover design available!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Recent eBook cover I designed for Kaden And A Mouse Named Goose #bookcoverdesign #joshuajadon #graphicdesign #ebook #cover


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Have bookmarked your website with USE!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Douglas E Wright said:


> Have bookmarked your website with USE!


Appreciate it! Let me know if you have any questions, my email is [email protected]

Best Regards
Josh


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought one of Josh's premades and it's beautiful. Fit my novella perfectly (which will be released next month). Josh was communicative and fast.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

KGGiarratano said:


> I bought one of Josh's premades and it's beautiful. Fit my novella perfectly (which will be released next month). Josh was communicative and fast.


Hey Kimberly!! Thanks I appreciate it.

Best Regards
Josh


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Stunning new premade book cover design available at JoshuaJadon.com - #bookcoverdesign #coverart #coverdesign #graphicdesign #bookcover #ebook #cover #design #joshuajadon


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW - premade book cover design available at JoshuaJadon.com #coverart #bookcoverdesign #ebookcover #coverdesign


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Eye-catching book covers increase sales, visit JoshuaJadon.com to get started today. #coverart #coverdesign #bookcover #ebookcover #bookcoverdesign


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade book cover design available at JoshuaJadon.com! #bookcoverdesign #ebookcover #coverart #selfpublish


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade book cover for sale at JoshuaJadon.com #coverart #coverdesign #bookcoverdesign #ebookcover #bookcover #selfpublish


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Visit JoshuaJadon.com for custom & premade book cover designs! #bookcover #coverart #ebookcover


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Writing a book? See more predesigned book covers at JoshuaJadon.com/premade.html #bookcoverdesign #coverart #coverdesign


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade available at JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade ebook cover design available at JoshuaJadon.com/premade.html


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

I just finished putting together Jeff Carlsons book cover designs for his series! Love how they turned out.


*
Get your custom book cover design today at www.JoshuaJadon.com and start selling more books!*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade book cover available at http://www.Joshuajadon.com/premade.html


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

Your covers are gorgeous!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

LizB said:


> Your covers are gorgeous!


Appreciate it Liz, thank you!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover design by 
JoshuaJadon.com
Unlimited Revisions | 2-3 Day Delivery | 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Joshua, they're amazing. Ive already seen one i absolutely love!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

JadeWhitfieldWrites said:


> Hi Joshua, they're amazing. Ive already seen one i absolutely love!


Hey Jade,

Thanks I appreciate it! Feel free to let me know if you have any questions, my email is [email protected]

Best Regards
Josh


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Added new premade book cover design joshuajadon.com/premade


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

JoshuaJadon said:


> Added new premade book cover design joshuajadon.com/premade


My Josh P) that looks good!  Too bad I don't write for that genre.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr. RAD said:


> My Josh P) that looks good!  Too bad I don't write for that genre.


Thanks much appreciated! I design for all genres.

So if you ever have any questions feel free to let me know.

Regards
Josh


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book Cover Design by JoshuaJadon.com - The Boat House Secret Now Available On Amazon!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Sell more books with a cover design by JoshuaJadon.com*


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow...me LIKE!! 

Bookmarked!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Fictionista said:


> Wow...me LIKE!!
> 
> Bookmarked!


Thanks!! 
If you have any questions down the road my email is [email protected]

Regards
Josh


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## SimonGreenback (Sep 28, 2015)

Great looking covers Joshua!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

SimonGreenback said:


> Great looking covers Joshua!


I really appreciate it Simon. Thank you


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Joshua, just wanted to say nice covers man! And great presentations.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New cover design for Tainted Love!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

eBook and print book cover design by JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## benwest (Oct 22, 2015)

Not for those prices...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

JoshuaJadon said:


> Every designer has their own rate.


And authors will go where they perceive the best value. I could score 3 x Damonza premades for the price of one e-book cover from you *and* have change left over. I know where I would spend my book cover budget.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

And i thought Damanza were expansive...
You'll have hard time finding clients from Kboards here, I bet. A publisher can afford your prices but most indie authors - not.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Get an *eye-catching* book cover design by JoshuaJadon.com today!





> "Before entrusting Joshua to design the right book cover for me, I researched my choices extensively. His website promises and showcases exceptional book covers that helped me reach a decision and I'm happy to say that he delivered on each of the claims he lists on his site. I'm extremely pleased I went with him. The result? A professional and catchy book cover - exactly what I had counted on. Highly recommending for your book cover needs!" *- Paul Nadeau, Author of Hostage To Myself*


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

My most well-meaning advice to you is to try trad-pub houses. Most authors here don't have $750 per book (many write series) to throw around. They count their dollars even for premades, and we're talking low-cost premades. I'm not sure where you come up with the prices, but even if the covers were hand-drawn/illustrated they would be pretty steep, but then at least one would see the logic of having a higher price tag. Yours from what I see are stock photos and graphic design. I don't think I have seen a book cover designer here with higher prices than yours, and I screen these boards very often, especially cover designing services.


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

love it!


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't see a way to look at premades on your site.

Your custom covers are lovely but they're definetely out of my price range.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Crystal_ said:


> I don't see a way to look at premades on your site.
> 
> Your custom covers are lovely but they're definetely out of my price range.


Thanks for your reply! A premades section will be added here ASAP!
Running sales on custom eBook and print book cover designs for the next week 



MelodieRochelle said:


> love it!


Thank You Melodie!



Gaulvinov said:


> My most well-meaning advice to you is to try trad-pub houses. Most authors here don't have $750 per book (many write series) to throw around. They count their dollars even for premades, and we're talking low-cost premades. I'm not sure where you come up with the prices, but even if the covers were hand-drawn/illustrated they would be pretty steep, but then at least one would see the logic of having a higher price tag. Yours from what I see are stock photos and graphic design. I don't think I have seen a book cover designer here with higher prices than yours, and I screen these boards very often, especially cover designing services.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Need a book cover design? Go to JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Use the coupon code *FIRSTCOV * to save $50 on you first eBook or print book cover design.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Get an eye-catching eBook and print book cover designed by JoshuaJadon.com*


*GET $50 OFF YOUR FIRST BOOK COVER DESIGN WITH COUPON CODE FIRSTCOV*

Email [email protected] if you have any questions!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Writing a book? Get an eye-catching book cover designed by joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Get $50 OFF your first eBook or print book cover design with coupon code FIRSTCOV*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Update!* Get $100 off your first eBook or print[BR]book cover design with coupon code FIRSTCOV


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Need an *eye-catching* book cover design? Go to joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Sell more book with an eye-catching book cover design by www.JoshuaJadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book Cover Design Tips And The Scarlett Johansson Effect
joshuajadon.com/book-cover-design-tips-and-the-scarlett-johansson-effect/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

bumped

_joshua, per Forum Decorum, we ask that threads not be bumped by the word bump or other one word or short phrases. Thanks. --Betsy_


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Click here to get an eye-catching cover designed by JoshuaJadon.com
*Get $100 OFF* your first cover with coupon code _FIRSTCOV_


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Need a book cover design? Go to www.joshuajadon.com to get a custom cover created today!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Joshua Jadon - Guest Post: How to Improve Your Book Cover Design in 60 Minutes 
*bookmarketingbestsellers.com/how-to-improve-your-book-cover-design-in-60-minutes*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Want to sell more books? Get an eye-catching 
book cover designed today by www.joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Need a book cover design that will sell? Go to joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking to get an eye-catching book cover designed? Go to joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Back online everyone! Just finished moving.
If you need a book cover design head over to my website joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover designs by joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Check Out My Book Cover Design Podcast joshuajadon.com/podcast*


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Joshua,

Do you do any drawn illustrations? I have a client who needs a cover...

Link on kboards with more info: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243551.msg3402760.html#msg3402760


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Need an eye-catching book cover design? 
Go to my website joshuajadon.com

*I can help you out!*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

https://joshuajadon.com  book cover design website has been updated!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New blog post is up! 5 Book Cover Design Trends To Watch For in 2017 https://joshuajadon.com/5-book-cover-design-trends-to-watch-for-in-2017/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Check out the new podcast episode! The Book Cover Design Podcast Episode #18: Should You Choose A Gloss Finish Or Matte Finish For Your Book Cover Design? https://joshuajadon.com/the-book-cover-design-podcast-episode-18-should-you-choose-a-gloss-finish-or-matte-finish-for-your-book-cover-design/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW Podcast Episode - The Book Cover Design Podcast Episode #19: How Book Cover Design Can Save Your Future As An Author https://joshuajadon.com/the-book-cover-design-podcast-episode-19-how-book-cover-design-can-save-your-future-as-an-author/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New podcast up! The Book Cover Design Podcast Episode #20 - Why Amazon Is The Place Where You Should Get Your Book Published https://www.joshuajadon.com/the-book-cover-design-podcast-20-why-amazon-is-the-place-where-you-should-get-your-book-published/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Take Advantage Of Your Book Cover Design - Read These 9 Tips https://joshuajadon.com/take-advantage-of-your-book-cover-design-read-these-9-tips/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

NEW BLOG
6 Tips For Self-Publishers To Look Professionally Published https://joshuajadon.com/6-tips-for-self-publishers-to-look-professionally-published/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Listen to the new episode of my podcast! The Book Cover Design Podcast Episode #24: Book Cover Design And Acquiring The Golden Ticket https://joshuajadon.com/the-book-cover-design-podcast-episode-24-acquiring-the-golden-ticket-with-book-cover-design/


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greeting, Joshua. Looks like we neglected to welcome you when you first posted. We do have rules for vendor threads here in the Writers' Cafe, including that you can only post to your thread once a week (in addition to responding to comments and questions). Here's our standard welcome message:

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond in a civil manner. Members may also ask questions -- about how the service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New pricing!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Premade book cover design #104

__
http://instagr.am/p/BXsy507hOln/
joshuajadon.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

My book cover design portfolio can be see here https://www.joshuajadon.com/portfolio/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Would love to help anyone out who is looking to get a book cover designed! Go to my website joshuajadon.com

If you have any questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone need a book cover? Still at it over here 

Check out my instagram for my lastest work https://www.instagram.com/joshuajadondesign


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Back up and running guys! Check out the new site! xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*Updated main thread image*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*So it is official, in 2019 we're launching a premade book cover design collection!*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Concept book cover we designed for The Hunt Of The White Wolf.

xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is another book cover design we recently created!



xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for Through The Hostage by author JC Steel.

&#128218; xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Great covers. love it.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Concept book cover we designed for Learning Forex.

&#128218; xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

eBook cover we designed for You Are What You Think by Betsy Thompson.

&#128218; xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for You're Everything That I Need.

&#128218; xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## KellMartin (Feb 1, 2019)

I dabble a little bit in design myself, and I must say you have a bunch of good looking covers


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

KellMartin said:


> I dabble a little bit in design myself, and I must say you have a bunch of good looking covers


Really appreciate it Kell! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Concept book cover design we created for Advanced Wiring. &#128218; Need an eye-catching book cover designed? Go to our website xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Post here when you have a sale!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

This is the book cover we designed for Dream It. Plan It. Do It. www.xbookcoverdesign.com #XBOOKCOVERDESIGN Available on Amazon


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*HEY GUYS! I HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO MAKE! OUR PREMADE BOOK COVER DESIGN PAGE IS NOW UP AT XBOOKCOVERDESIGN.COM/PREMADE*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

JUST UPDATED OUR BOOK COVER DESIGN PRICING ON XBOOKCOVERDESIGN.COM


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

SPECIAL OFFER!!! ORDER 1 BOOK COVER DESIGN AND GET THE 2ND BOOK COVER DESIGN 20% OFF!!! XBookCoverDesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

We're relaunching soon!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

SITES BACK UP GUYS!


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade book cover design available on our site at xbookcoverdesig.com/shop


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey man, those are nice covers, but it looks like you've got some sort of issue with your website. Right now I'm seeing prices listed at $999.99 and $3500.00, and I know premades don't go for anywhere near that, so I'm assuming there must be some sort of glitch happening. Good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Site updated!

NEW PREMADES AVAILABLE


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for Dangerous Ledges by author Fallon Raynes xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

From unpublished to published xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for Sonora And The Scroll Of Alexandria xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for Dark Skull Hall xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New premade book cover designs coming soon xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## edipet (Feb 7, 2015)

Someone hacked your website. It goes to Chinese iPhone


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for Better Money by Carl Mullan xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

don't judge a book by its cover xbookcoverdesign.com


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*WE'RE DOING A FREE BOOK COVER DESIGN GIVEAWAY ON INSTAGRAM!!!*

More info at

__
http://instagr.am/p/CH-rJrFgDv7%2F/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CH-rJrFgDv7%2F/


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

New blog up on our site!
6 Tips For Self-Publishers To Look Professionally Published

Click below to read


*#writing #selfpublishing #xbookcoverdesign
*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

Book cover we designed for the author Bella Dy instagram.com/i.n.s.i.d.e.v.o.i.c.e (the winner of our first book cover design giveaway) Let us know what you think of this cover in the comments below! If you think we should do another book cover design giveaway like this post! *XBookCoverDesign.com*


----------



## JoshuaJadon (Oct 24, 2014)

*New book cover design added to our portfolio! *










FOLLOW US ON INSTAGRAM AND TWITTER 
AND DON'T FORGET TO LIKE OUR PAGE ON FACEBOOK
Have a question? Email us at [email protected]

Best Regards
The X Book Cover Design Team


----------

